# Premix mortar/ Self mix mortar



## INTRA (Nov 27, 2008)

I wanted to know what type of mortar, you guys use usually preferr.
Between a premix or self mix standard 3:1 mix mortar. I have never used the premix, just because sand and mortar is always shipped on site for new construction. But now i wanted to purchase a smaller electric portable mortar mixer for smaller jobs. I know the premix is alot more expensive. I'm tired of hauling around my gas,tow behind mixer for smaller job. Also what type of electric portable mixer do you guys recommend. I was interest in the IMER mortarman 120. but it's a little pricey.
I really wanted to find one that can mix one a wheelbarrow at a time. But all of them are for 3-5 cubic ft. mixing capacity max. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bytor (Jan 23, 2010)

We'll use either, premix or mix our own... size of the job, site conditions etc. will determine which we use. One advantage of the premix is consistency, if that's a concern.
The IMER mortarman 120 is an excellent choice in my opinion, very versatile and portable. We particularly like it for winter work; when building a fireplace for instance, we'll have it set up in the living room right near the fireplace if at all possible...


----------



## INTRA (Nov 27, 2008)

With the Imer mortarman 120, do you mix the mortar yourself. Or is it just for ONLY for premix mortar. Also can you mix half of a full mix with the Mortarman 120. Normally we mix 17-18 shovels of sand and one bag of mortar for a full mix.


----------



## bytor (Jan 23, 2010)

intra, you can mix either way... pre-mix or sand and cement... As opposed to conventional horizontal shaft mixers, you mix (or can at least) the ingredients dry first then add water.
Yes you can mix small batches...


----------



## wesmartyn (Apr 8, 2007)

I have looked at the 120 a few times, but have been rather disappointed in my minimix 60, so I am hesitant.

The buckets for the minimix are weak! and expensive to replace.


----------

